# Polar Lights Black Beauty Art Print



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

Hi Guys...it's been a while since I posted, but I have been busy dealing with both health issues and some work. I have gotten to know a lot of you guys over the years, so I wanted you to know that I had a lucky break. I sent Round 2 samples of my art and I apparently I impressed Jamie Hood there and he asked me to do the art print for the model kit. So I did the car and their artist put it into the blue print background. But it was great news and my big break and I wanted to share it with you all. If you have any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Congrats Ken! Great work, and good for you. Hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

wow. thats way cool. the artwork is amazing!
the Black Beauty never looked better. now get better soon &
congratulations!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Ken!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratz Ken! I'm an artist also, and can still remember getting my stuff published for the first time-- *CLOUD 9 TIME!* :thumbsup: What medium do you work in?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That is beautiful!! How does one get a copy of this poster?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

KenNetzel said:


> Hi Guys...it's been a while since I posted, but I have been busy dealing with both health issues and some work. I have gotten to know a lot of you guys over the years, so I wanted you to know that I had a lucky break. I sent Round 2 samples of my art and I apparently I impressed Jamie Hood there and he asked me to do the art print for the model kit. So I did the car and their artist put it into the blue print background. But it was great news and my big break and I wanted to share it with you all. If you have any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected].


Nice work,you got the chrome side gutters on the top,but you missed the chrome trim line from the top of the front fender all the way down to the back bumper.I dont know why everybody misses that,it's on the car in the series,but when they did the restoration they omitted that,strange.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats man,good luck.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

There were two Black Beauties made one was gloss black and one was flat black, from all the pictures I looked at it appears that the gloss black car had the chrome strip on top of the fenders and the flat black car did not.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish someone would make a 1/25 scale model of this car.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

taskmaster58 said:


> I wish someone would make a 1/25 scale model of this car.



I believe Round 2 is repopping the kit soon.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

taskmaster58 said:


> There were two Black Beauties made one was gloss black and one was flat black, from all the pictures I looked at it appears that the gloss black car had the chrome strip on top of the fenders and the flat black car did not.
> 
> 
> Both car 1 and 2 were the same color when filmed for the show.The 1 car was restored by Dean Jaffries in the 80's and was repainted gloss black,without the strip.Sometime during the filming of the show,the cars were sprayed with a flat coat to cut down on reflection during filming,which was taking longer to light and costing money.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Interesting video on YouTube about the Black Beauty number 2. This car has the chrome strips on top of the beltline.





Here is a video of the original car, restored by Dean Jefferies which appears to NOT have the chrome strip on the top of the beltline. 





Looks to me like, either way, Ken got it right in his artists renderings.





So, let's just quit calling Ken out publicly and just enjoy his wonderful artwork. If you want to bust his chops, do it in PM's !!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

First,no one is calling any one out for anything,I'm merely pointing out an omission on the part of the artist.Second,please dont tell me what to do.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not TELLING you what to do. I simply made the suggestion of doing nothing more than appreciating the man's artwork and his accomplishment at getting his art published and not making negative comments about it. If you took offense at that.........good.

Mo


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

What part of "nice work" did you not understand...............as for offending me,have fun storming the castle......


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol....lol...."WHOO WOOO"......I have a new Battle Axe I have been DIEING TO USE,..So,.. can I come with you on this one Mo ????,..lol...lol..I cant name the last time I have stormed a castle my self,...lol...Has to have been YEARS,...lol..lol.......Sounds like a LOT OF FUN TO ME, But what do we do when we get there, WILL THERE BE A VIRGINS ??????? ...Oh Well,....
Count me in Anyway my friend, even it there are NONE LEFT IN THE WORLD,...Might be some spoils to be had anyway,.........lol...lol...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

..this is why I quit reading certain threads. The artwork to me was great, he rendered a version of the car if nothing else.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ian, lmao, no need to storm the castle with mordern day weaponry. Still, it might be fun. The point is, falcondesigns, since I have to spell this out, you could have simply said something like this:

"Wow, nice work, I have been a fan of the Green Hornet and his Black Beauty since I was a kid. In my research I have found that there are actually two different versions of the 1:1 car. The restored version, which you have rendered here perfectly in its flat black paint, and the original TV show version which was gloss black and had a chrome strip on the top of the front fenders that ran the length of the car, over the doors, the rear quarter and down to the rear bumper. Once Polar Lights releases this kit, you can easily do both versions! Again, great job on the restored version of the car, which was, by the way, restored by the same person who built the originals, Dean Jefferies." Instead of being so critical of his, surely, hundreds of hours of work, by saying; 

"Nice work,you got the chrome side gutters on the top,but you missed the chrome trim line from the top of the front fender all the way down to the back bumper.I dont know why everybody misses that,it's on the car in the series,but when they did the restoration they omitted that,strange."

That, to me, is being overly critical of a mans hard work and dedication.

I guess it's okay for YOU to be critical but if someone calls you on it, that is a horse of a different color, eh?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You read too much in what little I said................and I think Ken can speak for himself.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't care what he may or may not have missed I still want a poster ! How do I get one?
Oh and the video was great!! Thanks!


----------



## Ellis (Oct 28, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Ken:
I'm going to have to add my BIG congrats to you for your work!

Good eye and excellent.

You do us all proud here on the board!

Ellis


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

7 years, 5 posts. I'd say that is a very important congrats right there.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Wish that Round 2 had produced a new tooling of the Black Beauty
in a larger scale, would have gone great with their TV Show Batmobile.

Also I liked the Movie version, would have made a nice tool as well.

More Green Hornet product are long overdue!

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Question: why does the Black Beauty have a license plate? Being a "wanted criminal," it hardly seems likely the Green Hornet would have made a stop at the local Department of Motor Vehicles for an inspection and license plate.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

NTRPRZ said:


> Question: why does the Black Beauty have a license plate? Being a "wanted criminal," it hardly seems likely the Green Hornet would have made a stop at the local Department of Motor Vehicles for an inspection and license plate.


Back in the day, as my kids say, they didn't have such a great eye for details. The car would have had to have had a plate if they were going to actually drive the car on public roadways. Just a thought but I honestly don't know.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

First of all,..The poster is a GREAT PEACE OF WORK,..that was some Killer art work there my friend, and My hats off to you Just for making the effort, it sounds like he was really in to the story and There's nothing wrong with that, as well as it has shown some skill to make this art work in the first place ALL THE WAY AROUND........ And I'm sure there would be a market for it as well, That is if the Copy Rights Didn't Interfere with the sale, Or privet the sale for mass production of the things even If someone DID WONT A COPY, Even in a small scale there might be a problem, But Nice works in any case in this builders opinion..

I didn't care for the move my self,..Stuff like that, and the Batman stiff, Just do nothing for me really,...I guess if your in to it,..No harm done..I know that's just One mans opinion and all, But I can only watch movies that ARE GOOD All the way around,..this was poor acting as well as a very old subject mater That made NO SENSE to me in anyway, and I found to be BORING...But I just have deferent tastes I guess.......

Now if you Stuffed the Much younger Sigourney Weaver in a Pare Of Fishnet stocking and put her in Precarious positions from time to time in the move, Maybe being Chased by wonder women in her younger years as well, Or even tossed in Bat Girl in HER BAD YEARS,.."OR, ALL OF THEM at once EVEN" in the back seat doing GOD KNOWS WHAT,....lol.... I would watch the move then.....lol....lol.... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...lol....lol...Even if they where in a (((((FORD))))....lol...lol....lol...

But to me, This move was NOT ABOUT all the bad action all that poor acting as well,...It was about the car,..This 1965 Chrysler Imperial was a GREAT YEAR, and just an All AROUND killer design as well, With or with out the Green Headlights,...But I would leave them on as well,..But they don't make cars like that anymore, NO MATTER WHAT, but they should, it was great design, I would dive a car like this Even today my self,..."What a ride",...In my mind its a Perfect design,..and Heck its a Chrysler after all guys, ....lol....How could you go wrong there,...NO POSSIBLY WAY it could be bad,.......But You can have the movie, No worries there as well, Just give the REAL CAR, I would be happy,....And Sigorney,...All would be well,...



But nice Art work dude,..That showed some real skill there man,.....Keep up the great work,...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

NTRPRZ said:


> ...it hardly seems likely the Green Hornet would have made a stop at the local Department of Motor Vehicles for an inspection and license plate.


He'd send Kato.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

fortress said:


> Wish that Round 2 had produced a new tooling of the Black Beauty
> in a larger scale, would have gone great with their TV Show Batmobile.
> 
> Also I liked the Movie version, would have made a nice tool as well.
> ...


We should be getting both cars in 1/18 Die-cast from Auto Art next year.


----------

